# 2 braggs



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

These are typical braggs I suppose but I'm excited about it.

Bragg 1. I've been wanting to cut down Sasha's crate time for a while now. So she's 9 months old this weekend and I wanted to test her out. So last night I decided to let her sleep in our room and she did great. Didn't hear a peep from her. No whining, no walking around, she didn't bother us one bit. She only got up this morning around 5:45 because my son came in our room to get in the bed.

Bragg 2: I recently decided that I'll try to handle all grooming needs for Sasha. But I was terribly afraid to clip her nails. So I got a dremmel last week. I made the mistake of trying to do her nails the first day I got it and of course she kept trying to pull away so I stopped. I came back here and found a neat link that shows how to introduce your dog to the dremel. So I started by putting the dremel on the floor and let her smell it. Then I put peices of hot dog all over and around it. then the next day I just had her sit down next to me and I just touched her nails with the dremel (not on). After a few days of just touching her nails with the dremel and plenty of good girls and treats, yesterday we did the real deal. She handed me all of her paws and it didn't scare her. She did great! I wouldn't say she liked it, but she allowed it.

So she didn't win any titles or anything but she has been a good girl lately.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

great job with the nails! she has such a sweet sweet face. love the photography!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! What a little cutie she is!


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Sure she won a title! The title of "good girl"!!!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hey - getting that dremel done was a big deal! Good Girl!!! for sure

cute photo too!

Lee


----------

